# Hey guys, newbie here



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Whats up fellas. Looking around, I like mud!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome...if you like mud then you've come to the right place.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!

Rod: "My name is Rod, and Im a mudaholoic."

Room: Welcome Rod!

:bigok:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Welcome Rod from the crew here at SuperATV!


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome bud!!Lots of really great people here and good info.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome! Make yourself at home!


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice Polaris but welcome Rod you will love this sight it is full of good tips and people


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

howdy im new aswell, wealth of kowledge here its great. i have an 05 bf750 with a fundy kit and full mussy with cdi, anyone else have this sstup and how does it work for you???


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

welcome guys


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome. That should be a good setup once you get it to running right and starting situation worked out


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

good to see another one with "the sickness".welcome. next thing you will probably say is you drink beer.......am I right:friday:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

welcome and you have come to the right place for information


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> Welcome. That should be a good setup once you get it to running right and starting situation worked out


well to be honest im thinken of scrapping the whole brute, ive had nothing but bad luck and no RELAIBLE people around. il either get out of this hobby or buy sumthing i can actually ride im choked about this brute,and to be honest prolly wouldnt buy another brute thats forsure:saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If we cant help you fix it, then you dont need it... haha... seriously though. :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I think all your problems are from shady mechanic or PO


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

oh i agree totally with shady mechanics, im at the point now where ima haveta to drop sum serious coin to take it into blackfoot motorsports, just to troubleshoot what all these clowns have done, haha anyone looking for a bf750?? hahahaaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah will $100 get it? haha.. j/k


----------



## bf750fundy (Apr 17, 2011)

hahaha at this point thats sounding pretty tempting hahaha,im sure YOU could get that hog running good,because people around here sure cant!:blackeye:


----------

